# Your favorite and not so favorite James Bond films.



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Calling all Bond fans on here. Since he first appeared on the big screen way back in 1962 James Bond has become a world wide film sensation with 24 official films to date. I've seem them all over the years and growing up as a kid a remember them very well and they are still being re-run today. But to me there are a few that remain as classics and some not so. Lets all have a say on this thread as to which Bond film is your all time favorite and which Bond film left you unimpressed.

My all time favorite Bond film is Gold finger (1964) with amazing gadgetry on show, particular the first appearance of the Aston Martin to that memorable scene of Shirley Eton painted in Gold from head to toe. My least favorite Bond film is a view to a kill (1985) as it was Roger More's last appearance as Bond and I think it was his weakest performance as he appears uninterested and to just sleep walk his way through every scene and with a plot that leaves a lot to be desired. It's over to you now.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Not got a Favourite but all the ones with Sean Connery and Roger moor are the best.


----------



## woodycivic (Jun 4, 2015)

I actually quite like a view to a kill.

I think the locations are really good in it but i agree that Roger Moore could have been better in it. He wasnt one of my favourite bonds but i have liked the ones he was in oddly!

Daniel Craig is up there for me but i've always enjoyed the man with the golden gun. Great unique characters (Nik Nak, Police Officer on holiday) and with a good amount of humour too. Also not forgetting Britt Ekland in it


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Hmmmm..........

Best: Casino Royale with Daniel Craig

Worst: Any if the Roger Moore films


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Best- goldfinger
Favourite- From Russia with love. 

Worst- die another die. Halle berre was terrible, coupled with the theme music from madonna. Hands down the worst film.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I love Bond!! The movies have been ar9und longer than I have, and I always look forward to the next instalment. 

For me, I have a few favourites. First, Daniel Craig played a blinder in Casino Royale, and made the character more akin to Fleming's character. At number 2 Goldfinger is an all time classic, a great movie with a great villain. I also love Live and Let Die. 

I love the gadgets, and the little treats that are dotted around each movie, like the 007 logo on the tarot cards in Live and Let Die

My least favourite is Never Say Never Again. I think Connery should have stayed in retirement. 

Cooks



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

I think a lot of what you prefer is what sticks in your mind when you were younger and maybe has more of an effect. My favourite Bond is Roger Moore, particularly the early ones, but I admit some of the later ones with him in just got a bit too silly. I'd say Live and Let Die is my all time favourite (Jane Seymour - yum) and my worst is Octopussy. I do like all the bonds, even the Timothy Dalton and George Lazenby ones. The more recent ones with Daniel Craig have all been rather good too, except possibly Quantum of Solace. I have soft spot for Never Say Never Again as well.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

pxr5 said:


> I think a lot of what you prefer is what sticks in your mind when you were younger and maybe has more of an effect. My favourite Bond is Roger Moore, particularly the early ones, but I admit some of the later ones with him in just got a bit too silly. I'd say Live and Let Die is my all time favourite (Jane Seymour - yum) and my worst is Octopussy. I do like all the bonds, even the Timothy Dalton and George Lazenby ones. The more recent ones with Daniel Craig have all been rather good too, except possibly Quantum of Solace. I have soft spot for Never Say Never Again as well.


Totally agree. Quantum of Solace was average at best. And the plot was a bit ropey what with Dominic Greene and the can of oil etc etc. Funnily enough, the car chase opening scene is outstanding.

The coolest bit of any of the movies is Bond fighting the security guards in the Health Clinic in the mountain. So cool.

The theme tune for Casino Royale by Chris Cornell is the best bond tune ever, closely followed by Goldfinger (Burly Chassis).

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

I still prefer the Connery films to the new stuff. I think Craig makes a great Bond but the stories are terrible. Quantum of Solace was shocking.

In terms of favourite, it has to Live and Let Die (even though Moore is cringworthy) because the storyline and car stunts are incredible.

Worst is Quantum of Solace because of the pathetic storyline


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

Favourite would be Skyfall, i'd say its the closest any actor and storyline has come to the original charecter profile that flemming wrote. Bond is meant to be a bit damaged, wreckless but ultimately gets the job done, as a kid he trained with the SAS out on the moors and i think the bleakness of the Scottish glens reflect this history nicely.

Worst is Die another day, it is the polar opposite of the above, too much CGI and Bond is too suave and ****y.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm a Brosnan Man. Brozza seems to be a dirty word on fan forums, but...he was the Bond I first saw in the Cinema and got me hooked, so he'll forever be 'My' Bond.

To this day, i will watch anything with him in it, purely because of that. (Including Mamma Mia haha).

My favourite of his was Tomorrow Never Dies but as I've got older, I've begun to appreciate the more 'classic' tone of The World is Not Enough. GoldenEye a solid movie and the first half of Die Another Day was promising...not sure what trip was occuring in the 2nd half and quite rightly the CGI was awful. However....it has made me a fan of the original Vanquish, which I want to own one day.

I will forever like SkyFall because it was the last Bond movie I got to see in the Cinema with Dad before he suddenly passed away. I'll forever remember him sharing a laugh with me when Bond threatened to eject M out of the DB5.

(I could however happily forget the ridiculous step brother story from Skyfall and Spectre, very weak.)

I actually like them all, they are all a product of their time and it's continually evolving.

To be forced into saying ones I dislike, On Her Majesty's Secret Service would be my least favourite of the 'official' Bond movies, I didn't like them breaking the 4th wall and Lazenby walked away from the franchise but still to this day seems to not let anybody forget about him.

I'll always believe Clive Owen was the best Bond we never got and I would have personally loved for him to have taken over from Pierce.


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

100% Bond Fan!

Live and Let Die (they did the river jump scene in one go!) Man with the Golden Gun and View to a Kill being my favourites. 

Daniel Craig is a great Bond but apart from Sky Fall the writing for the films for him have been dreadful


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

Bond to make you cry. With great music.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

well obviously Sean Connery was the best bond, all others are just copies.... :lol:

I like the fact that Flemming actually changed Bond to suit Connery and explain his Scottish roots, so if it's good enough for him, it's good enough for me... 

Diamonds are forever, or Thunderball for me... :thumb:

I find the more modern ones had the 'Borne effect' with the style of fighting/shaky cam etc... too overdone for me.

The worst ones have to be Roger Moore though, they made him too fashionable with his daft clothes - the Safari jacket, the green suede one.. so because of this they haven't aged well at all...


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Roger Moore my favourite. Probably as he was main one through my childhood. Live and Let Die is one I can watch over and over. I love all bond films however moonraker was a little far fetched!! Daniel Craig's done well in the role too. Look forward to the next one.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

ooooh... on the subject of Moonraker.....

I always thought Jaws felling one with Dolly (the wee blonde with pig tails) because after he crashed into the building and came out dusting himself off, he smiled with his big metal mouth, and then she smiled with braces on... instant love...

but.... apparently she never had braces!! :doublesho:doublesho

so I've no idea why they fell in love now.... anyone?!?!?


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Sky fall by a mile. 

Gonz.


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

The thing I find strange is that despite the James Bond franchise being one of the most successful film franchises, they never seem to have top actors! Connery is so so at best. He has never really topped his Bond performances and his decision to do 'Never say never again' put him way down the pecking order. George Lazenby only did one, which wasn't bad. Roger Moore was the one I grew up with and loved but his films always had a whiff of cheese about them with the possible exception of 'Live and let die' which is one of my favourites. However, there was no excuse for Octopussy! I could never get into Timothy Dalton but thought Pierce Brosnan was pretty good. Daniel Craig has been the savior and arguably the best actor to play Bond. I remember when he was first announced and there was uproar and a huge campaign against him. I had watched many of his previous films and you could see the makings of Bond in him in Layer Cake. I thought he'd be suburb. Only 'Quantum of Solace' let him down a bit with a very clumsy story and sub-par supporting actors except Mathieu Amalric. So it's Casino Royale in the top spot and Licence to kill at the bottom, closely followed by Dr No.


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

For me it has to be Goldeneye simply due to age and the fact I was hooked on the N64 game. In truth now i'm older, watched them all a number of times I think Skyfall has to be right up there as the best bond film.

I do really enjoy the "older" ones, think this thread has made me want to watch them all again except ...

... Die another day... *groan*


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Nice thread SB!! :thumb::thumb:

So for me nostagia really kicks in. I immediately think of my favourites as Diamonds are forvever and The Spy Who Loved Me. The first because as a kid I just loved the bit where JB puts the car up on 2 wheels to go down a narrow gap between 2 buildings and the second because I just adored that Lotus Esprit and the bit driving out of the sea and chucking a fish out the window while a guy has a double-take of his whisky bottle is classic!
Although in reality by far my favourite is Skyfall - also DC is my fave JB - I like he is a little cracked and broken/vulnerable.

Worst is A view to a kill - although any Bond film that comes on the TV - I don't switch it off!


----------

